# Coffin



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

My friend called yesterday and told me she knew someone that had a coffin that they were trying to sell. I asked her how much they wanted and she said hundred dollars. I think the coffin was outside for the last two years, but when she called back she told me that I could get it for free. (I love that word  FREE!) Anyway I have no idea what it looks like, but I'm very excited and it will arrive on Sunday, September 28th. I hope it's in decent shape and it is something I can store inside after halloween. So do you think if it was stored outside for that long that there would be water damage? Although they are made for outside.  
Also ....LOL...I called my parents to tell them what I'm getting and my mom laughed and said most girls are excited about getting flowers, but you get excited about getting a coffin.:rolleyekin:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, they are not exactly made for outside.
A free coffin in any shape is a good find. Unless it was a really expensive model, I am sure it is made with a lot of plastic laminates and should be in good shape. The handles alone would be a great find. I guess my question might be, why would someone have a coffin laying around for the last two years in the first place. And did they say if it was used or not?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

"You can have the coffin, but Gramma comes with it!"


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Cool !! make sure you post pics when you get it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

*Used...YIKES!*



Bone Dancer said:


> Well, they are not exactly made for outside.
> A free coffin in any shape is a good find. Unless it was a really expensive model, I am sure it is made with a lot of plastic laminates and should be in good shape. The handles alone would be a great find. I guess my question might be, why would someone have a coffin laying around for the last two years in the first place. And did they say if it was used or not?


My friend told me that the son bought it and when he moved to college he left it at his mother's house. Now I think the mother just wants it out of her yard. LOL....I hope it isn't used! I also really don't want the package deal including grandma!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*dreamy* coooooofffiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

A couple of decades ago I had a friend in Chicago who owned a casket. He said he was alway ready to go! Anyway he kept it stored in a warehouse with other belongings and the first year we met a bunch of us were going to celebrate Halloween by going downtown on Rush Street and he rented a hearse and he rode in it in the coffin with all of us in costume. I think he must have gone as Dracula. Anyway that's how we arrived to party downtown. Boy has my life changed since then! I don't even know anyone my age that has Halloween parties.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Cool!
Is the coffin coming from Wilson, NC? When I was in college, there was a woman in the area who kept a coffin on her front porch. She would move it around every once in while. I was told that it was her anti-theft system. I never figured her exact statment. Maybe people would see and get scared because it was a coffin or she was saying Hey, break into my house and you will end up in this coffin.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

My wife was tlking to some ladies at work about halloween and they told her about a house they were looking at buying. Out back in an old pole barn was an old casket with the glass at the face to see through. We was going to try to get it but some one else got the property and everything was gone. Sometimes I really hate new construction.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent! Only thing better than a coffin is a _free_ coffin! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

First off, just for the record, it's called a casket. Coffins are tapered at the top, like whats shown in cartoons, caskets are rectangular, like what people are buried in. I have a casket from the San Francisco Casket Co., and I store it outside under tarps in the off season, and it's kept in perfect shape for the last 6 years. The one in my home is in as good of shape, as the one that's outside. Just use common sense, keep water off it, if you have to store it on the ground, you might want to think about putting a wooden pallette under it, to keep dirt and water from corroding it (although it looks really cool with a dug-up look!!)


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Gotta love "FREE". Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lucky duck...
I almost got one off craigs list maybe 2 yrs ago but the guy wouldnt send any pics...wasn't gonna drive to ILL for a piece of cardboard.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Got my coffin..YEA! The guy made it, but I have to work on the hinge and paint it. Anyway I will post pictures tomorrow and maybe someone can suggest a color for it.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

please show pics!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Coffin or Casket it doesn't matter FREE is the best price!
How is the interior? If it got wet it could become a bit moldy. Hopefully it didn't, but if it did be sure to clean up the mold before storing any of your other props it in else they too can become moldy and that's a drag!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

No I don't think any mold is in it, just a bee hive. I am going to clean it and check for mold tomorrow. I will take a few pics inside and out. I definitly need a paint job though. The guy that made it, didn't paint it so it has its original plywood. I think it needs a little color.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok here are the pictures:
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=129&pictureid=1625
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=129&pictureid=1624


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice score! Paint it a light grey. Mine is brown and it is hard to see at night, even with lights. What are you going to put in it?


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score! plus extra storage


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow that looks to be in great shape for being stored outside.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Excellent! Show us more pics when it's up and displayed!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow that is really cool. If your not going to use it for an outside display you can try doing what I do with mine. We line it with a tarp and put ice in and use it at a cooler. Always seems to freak people out that they are getting drinks out of a coffin (and yes ours is a coffin not casket).


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, your casket is really cool. I agree with scareme about the color. 
I had to get educated about the difference between a casket and a coffin. I thought they were the same thing. A rectangular burial box with a split lid used for viewing the deceased is called a "casket".


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Bloodhound said:


> Wow, your casket is really cool. I agree with scareme about the color.
> I had to get educated about the difference between a casket and a coffin. I thought they were the same thing. A rectangular burial box with a split lid used for viewing the deceased is called a "casket".


I thought they were the same also. I will call it a casket from this point forward. Anyway I think it was definitely a great find, but it needs a little tender care. Unfortunately I won't be able to paint it before halloween, but I will definitly consider light grey.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks more like a crypt. Great score.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome box to put a dead guy in (there solved the casket/coffin issue). You win.


----------

